# It takes one "anit Christ..."



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

In the past years, it took one Athiest to get prayer out of schools....recently it has taken one person in Houston to get the ten Commandments removed from the front of a local building. What will it take for the majority, of which true born again believers in Christ actually ARE the majority, to take the stand that God desires, to make it possible for God to do more for this United States??? Too many Christians have reached a "comfort" zone and are content in going to church and being Christians around other Christians, but not many other places. Why can't we as followers of Christ, get out of the comfort zone, and four walls, and get a bit of media time and preach and spread the Living Word and start publicly, and more openly, display our prayers to get prayer back in schools...and to be sure the Ten Commandments, and "In God We Trust", etc, they stay where they are??? We need to pray more openly, any where and everywhere, to God that He start working in peoples hearts...believers and non-believers...to make this more of the Country that it was founded on...God's Living Word. I have lost jobs before because I speak up for God in places I am not suppose to, but the next job has always been better. We seem to gripe and complain much with in our Christian circle, and leave it to the local church "leaders" and preachers to do what we as Christians were ALL commanded to do, and not just big churches getting the Word out on their paid broadcasting. We are pretty much affraid of the little name calling persecutions we may encounter along the way. We should take advantage of this freedome we have NOW...to gather and let the media's know that we are, and let them show us on local and national news, and to hear us praying for and THANKING God for the good changes He is going to make in this country. 911, Katrina washing away New Orleans...are just very small sin punishments God is doing to this country. If we do not make a better stand as the majority, more and bigger "things" are coming. Even though MOST of us have not gone to Seminaries and formally educated in the Word, people think we have no place in preaching...teaching ...or baptising. WRONG.....ANY growing, and learning..and practicing Christian man , has the God given right to preach teach and baptise. A woman was the FIRST "evangelist" to tell the Good news of Jesus, that He was alive. Jesus told Mary to ..."Go......." In God's guidelines, it is good for them to teach, but not to be "leaders".....pastors, deacons..etc., but we are all told to GO....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why can one athiest get so deep in the publics eyes, and get things of God removed....but the true majority of True Followers not??? It isn't just the church leaders jobs..it is ALL of ours? We don't face persecution here like we would in the middle East...so lets take this great advantage and GO.....God CAN do more in this Country, but it is US that tie His mighty hands. We are all ordained by His Spirit !!!!!!!!!!!!! I am willing, how 'bout you?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

We need revival in our land. We need people to turn their faces, their hearts and their bodies toward Jesus. It happens one person at a time. Make yourself available to people who don't know Jesus. Let them see Jesus in your life. Be ready to give an account for the hope that is in you.


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

One person at a time.......? Jesus told us, Where two or more are gathered in My Name......"
One of my favorite scriptures....."....if My people, who are called by My name, will humble themselves and pray and seek My face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from Heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land." 2 Chronicles 7:14. I am not at all claiming to be better than ANY ONE, and I have struggles as any one else, as did Paul, and Peter....and Jesus brother James, but I think we could do more on the streets. The internet avenue works also in certain chat programs, but they can block you out indefinately, as I have been in a few places. ) If we are not being persecuted in some way or another, for Christ's sake,then we are NOT doing the Kingdom much good. Jesus told us, "They will hate you because they hated Me first...." I want people, again, to just be able to feel my difference, not just by my words of "witness"...but because of me being Holy, as He is Holy...and in this, people CAN feel the "oozing" of His Holy Spirit. And to be Holy isn't to be or act better than any one...but to be different....seperate, than the world ......not to take part in harsh jokes or talking, no gossiping, etc. 
Ya know...?! )


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

....oops...I am ALWAYS ready !!! Oh yeah !!!


----------

